# how to enable 5.1 sound on Vista?



## RadeonX2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday I installed Vista with some minor problems but I got rid of it and that was my 1st Vista install. Now this problem is driver me crazy since yesterday I couldn't figure out how to enable 5.1 on Vista?

-Soundmax Supreme FX ADI 1988B
-Creative Inspire 5.1
-Latest Driver 6.10.2.6520 7/10/2008

on XP my surround sound is perfectly working I thought these "Driver support on Vista sucks" are far gone?

I have enabled 5.1 under sound settings
both WMP11 and CCC media player classic tested only playing stereo


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

have you looked in the soundmax control panel as well to see if 5.1 is set there?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> have you looked in the soundmax control panel as well to see if 5.1 is set there?



yep done that 5.1 is enabled in soundmax CP

forgot to mention I can hear 5.1 when I test it through soundmax CP


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

that is odd, as long as you are possitive the media is 5.1 coded you are testing with, I am out of ideas, sorry!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> that is odd, as long as you are possitive the media is 5.1 coded you are testing with, I am out of ideas, sorry!



that's not good  well the test can play 5.1 correctly problem is no 5.1 on mp3 I doubt if my games will even play at 5.1  I guess no Vista 5.1 support for soundmax


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't loose hope I'm just not to familiar with soundmax. Plus there is usually a simple answer, I just don't happen to know it. Give it a bit of time and let a few of the "audio literate" members help you out!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 14, 2009)

man I got it working! AC3 Filter!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2009)

There ya go Congrats!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2009)

i was just coming in here to suggest AC3 filter, when i saw he'd figured it out.

It doesnt make stereo MP3's 5.1, it just upmixes then so that the soundcards dont have to.


----------



## wiak (Feb 16, 2009)

if the speaker set supports SPDIF use that, MUCH MUCH way better than analog cables, well 3 cables vs 1 digital spdif cable?


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 29, 2009)

where is this AC3 filter located?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 29, 2009)

google it mate. First link.


----------



## spy2520 (Mar 30, 2009)

ah i see...


----------

